# experienced plow sub needed in Southeastern WI



## badgerfan (Jun 7, 2009)

I am in need of an experienced plowing sub in The Waukesha Wisconsin area to help finish out the Snow season. The accounts are mostly driveways with 1 or 2 small commercial accounts that we do. You must have a reliable setup and have a minimum of 2 years of plow experience. I will supply you with a shoveler so you will have help with you. The route takes about 7 hours to complete in moderate snow depths. Pay is negotiable, please respond to me if interested about the job.


----------



## Pullin&Plowin (Feb 10, 2011)

I realize you probably aren't looking anymore. However for next year if you are interested I own a new holland ls 180 skid loader with an 8 foot blade, a 2004 dually diesel chevy with a 9 foot straight hiniker blade and a 91 chevy 2500 with a 7'6 hiniker straight w/wings.I am always looking for more work as I cannot stand to have equipment or workers sitting.


----------

